# sound test your system, hidden track



## 8_Tz_Baby (4 mo ago)

I appreciate the help I get from this site, so I'd like to pass on a hidden gem.

Artist: DJ Quik
Album: Under The Influence
Track Title: Oh Well/Out (hidden track, starts at 8:22)

Enjoy!


----------

